# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κατασκευές >  Κατασκευή φωλιάς κοκατίλ

## panagiotis7



----------


## vicky_ath

Παναγιώτη πολύ ωραία η κατασκευή σου! Αλλά πες μας μερικές λεπτομέρειες! Για το ξύλο που χρησιμοποιήσες, τις διαστάσεις, το κόστος....

----------


## DimitrisPas13

πάρα πολύ καλή δουλεία παναγιώτη....!!!

----------


## panagiotis7

παιδια μου την εκανε ενας φιλος ξυλουργος κ εγω θα του δωσω μια κουνελα.....Κατασκευή φωλιάς για cockatiel εκλεψα εδω την ιδεα του Δημητρη απλα εκανα πιο μεγαλο το παχος του ξυλου να μπωρο ανετα να το καρφωσουμε..και στο τελος βαψαμε 2 χερια την φωλια .....οτι ξυλο χρησιμοποιησαμε ηταν ρεταλια ....παντος πρεπει να πω ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω στον Δημητρη που μου εδωσε την ιδεα

----------


## lagreco69

Πολυ ωραια η φωλια Παναγιωτη. τα μικρα σου θα ειναι πολυ ανετα μεσα!!

----------


## Gardelius

_Συγχαρητήρια !!!!!!! Πολλά μπράβο για την κατασκευή !!!! και από πλευράς υλικών, χρωμάτων,....εισαι εντός κανόνων !!! Καλή και δημιουργική συνεχεια !!!!!!!_  :Happy0159:

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Πολύ καλή δουλειά και φαίνεται Παναγιώτη, αλλά εγώ δεν την έβαφα καν. Θα την άφηνα στο φυσικό χρώμα του ξύλου. Οι παπαγάλοι γενικά έχουν μανία να ροκανίζουν το ξύλο. Αν σας βάλω φώτο την δική μου φωλιά να δείτε πως την έχουν κάνει με τα δαγκώματα θα πάθετε ζημιά !!!  

Με τη υλικό λούστραρε ο Μάστορας. Αν δεν γνωρίζεις ρώτησε τον !! 
Αν δεν είναι κάποιο οικολογικό βερνίκι, άφησε την αρκετές μέρες να ξεμυρίσει καλά !!! *

----------


## panagiotis7

καλημερα αλεξανδρε την αφησα εξω μου ειπε 2 ημερες κ εγω την αφησα 5 δεν μυρίζει καθολου τωρα...

----------


## Anestisko

πολυ ομορφη η φωλια που εφτιαξες μπραβο

----------

